# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  PNW earthquakes

## Jimmyq

So, about 15 hours ago there was a 7.7, since then 45 aftershocks over 4.0, I am just headed to check the family readiness system. I think with this much pressure release, this rapidly, there is going to have to be some give to the take somewhere else on the tectonic plate.... I am a few hundred miles south and haven't felt a thing, I like it that way. LOL 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/

----------


## hunter63

Kinda looks like ya'll got some stuff going on as well as the east cost.........Stay safe.

----------


## Jimmyq

Indeed, to keep perspective, no one died or so far as I know was injured in the quakes 'near' me. I am watching the CNN feed now and it looks ugly in NY. Hasn't CNN issued hipwaders for their crews yet for hurricanes? Those flimsy red jackets are so ineffective. And WHY do the reporters insist on standing in knee deep water when you can clearly see a street 40 feet away that is three or more feet above the waterline, such drama queens.

----------


## Rick

There were tsunami alerts out for Alaska and Hawaii because of the quake. I know Alaska's were cancelled but haven't heard on Hawaii. Assume it was cancelled. It was suppose to hit Hawaii at 1:30 Eastern. There still is an Hawaii, right?

----------


## Jimmyq

indeed, my bro in law lives in Honolulu with my sis in law and niece, they got 5 foot waves but nothing catastrophic. Just heard a Piers Morgan crony say that there is 3 feet of water on the NYSE floor right now, also saw a couple pics of a few subway stations flooding some silly. Its gonna be ugly.

----------


## 1stimestar

Sorry, that was just me celebrating my birthday.  Nothing to see here, move along.

----------

